
Day Trading Has Replaced Sports Betting as America’s Pastime - SirLJ
https://www.barrons.com/articles/aston-martin-is-replacing-its-chief-executive-with-the-boss-of-mercedes-high-performance-amg-arm-51590509156
======
pseudolus
The post links to the wrong article.

Correct link: [https://www.barrons.com/articles/day-trading-has-replaced-
sp...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/day-trading-has-replaced-sports-
betting-as-americas-pastime-it-cant-support-the-stock-market-
forever-51590174899)

